# How Long Til Marty's 2013?



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Not that I am going to be there; I just wanted to beat JJ to this post...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Poor JJ, 

He will be really upset NOW.... :~/ 

He is not even home yet!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

OH Ya, 

........................... ya better ASK MARTY 1st........................


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Who knows, I was not at this one the first couple days and they had fun and helped each other anyway. I'm still dragging today tring to work and line up jobs. 
I did not spend a dime on G trains, didn't even get to walk through and look at items. 
Now you KNOW I was sick.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

So now you'll have to have the "Tenth Steam-up" all over - part 2, 

......... just so Marty CAN GO!!!!!!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

We where all talking and we decided that we are all just going to show up next year and surprise you.[/b]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

You know.... you _ could_ have Richard host the event and you guys just have your layout open at the same time! (Hey, it was just a thought!) By the way, I haven't seen any pics from Richard's place yet! How did it go?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I mentioned it to Richard, he stated his layout wasn't large enough.

Bubba


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not the size of layout that counts. It's the get together and running trains. Any pics from Richards place? Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

We discussed that with Richard at the banquet, seems it will cost him a Hawaiian vacation for "The Boss"


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is too early to start this thread. Should start about 6 months before.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Needs more planning next year,... to help MarTy more .....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

As well intentioned as the requests and posts are, I think it would be best to let the topic rest until we hear something "official" from the folks it affects the most...









I have some videos and images from Richard's that I'll post when I return home.... We'll be riding Goose 5 at Chama on Thursday and will have images of that as well...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Stan - :~} You have such a way with 'words'...... thx


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"It is too early to start this thread. Should start about 6 months before. " 

Hey, it's up to twp pages already; so at least a few people have a different opinion.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 25 Sep 2012 11:19 PM 


Hey, it's up to twp pages already; so at least a few people have a different opinion. 
Yes, people have every right to a differing opinion, but the desicion to have the event totally rests on Marty and Carrie. The latest information is that a desicion will be made at a later date. Possibly after the first of the year.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan: Will be looking forward to the pics from Richards. Thanks for the info. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Assuming it is going to happen next year, it's about 8,736 hours until Marty's... oops that makes it the wrong day... oh well, what's a few hours of error? 

Sorry Marty, since you were sick, this one did not count, you have to do a "make up" ha ha ha 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

IT IS all Marty's "fault' ,,, ha ha 

He is the one Who got Sick!! 

Yep - Part II .. to be announced at a later date!! Great!! 

Dirk!!


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

I am curious.... have you attended any of Marty's events. Just trying to determine if you have skin in the game. If not.... this is just noise that should be filtered out. 

I finally made it to this one after visiting Marty and Jerry Barnes while on vacation two years ago. Our next two steam ups on the IE&W Ry in October will be #41 and #42, so my wife and I have great empathy for Marty and Carrie and the effort that goes in to their meet. Typically we only have 40-60 on each weekend, not 80-100+.


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 26 Sep 2012 12:17 PM 
Greg 

I am curious.... have you attended any of Marty's events. Just trying to determine if you have skin in the game. If not.... this is just noise that should be filtered out. 

I finally made it to this one after visiting Marty and Jerry Barnes while on vacation two years ago. Our next two steam ups on the IE&W Ry in October will be #41 and #42, so my wife and I have great empathy for Marty and Carrie and the effort that goes in to their meet. Typically we only have 40-60 on each weekend, not 80-100+. 
Jim,
Seeing as this was your 1st year, you have nothing to talk about.

Jethro


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Was there a definitive head count for this year? 

I heard over 150... put the group foto showed more in the 50-60 range... 

curious is all.. 

Dirk


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jethro J 

Greg E knows I have a "moral responsibility" to pull his chain at any opportunity. Don't get too serious about this.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By astrayelmgod on 25 Sep 2012 11:19 PM 
"It is too early to start this thread. Should start about 6 months before. " 

Hey, it's up to twp pages already; so at least a few people have a different opinion.









After talk with Marty by phone, years ago, we deiced to only start this type thread six months before the event. That is why I said it is too early to start this thread



JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never gone Jim. Not that attending is a prerequisite for having fun on this thread. 

Would be nice to see, but Nebraska is a way to drive, and I don't have any off road vehicles any more. ;-) 

As to "noise that should be filtered out".... a blow by blow countdown on how many days to an event may very well be noise also... figured if I have to see this thread keep popping up, might as well as join in on the fun. 

I have to click on it to get it out of the unread category, just as easy to add in a short quip. 

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

Mike R from Escondido made it, you just have to get it on your schedule in case M & C decide to carry on. My personal conundrum is that it conflicts with the Staver steam Up in Portland OR. That is a four day drive from Virginia instead of two to Marty's.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya you are right we should stop posting on this thread. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike is retired, so it's a bit easier to take time off. I still only get 2 weeks a year vacation. With only 2 weeks year, there's a lot of competition for where I go, but I would like to make it some time. 

Somehow I wonder if the same thing that seems to happen to me everywhere else would happen though, I'd be appointed to the track crew and be out fixing track and switches. I wind up volunteering actually, and there always seems to be something to fix. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually, how is Marty's date set? Is it the next to last weekend? Would that make it Sept 21-23 2013? 

Assuming the world does not end this December. 

Greg


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

There is hope...first it was this is the last year, heard that alot......THEN.....durring and after it is.....a decision will come after the first of the year.........

_*IT AIN'T OVER TILL THE FAT LADY SINGS!!!*_ 


Bubba


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 28 Sep 2012 07:59 AM 
Actually, how is Marty's date set? Is it the next to last weekend? Would that make it Sept 21-23 2013? 

Assuming the world does not end this December. 

Greg 








The date has to do with some other events happening in town that causes the hotels to be full. One is the Apple Jack Festival.

The months, Sept, is the best weather.

That Particular week end there is nothing going on it town. 

JJ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

The city will also feel the loss of Marty's Steam Up.....with it being a small town, a function like his for 4-5 days injects some money into his community.......

Omaha wouldn't feel it but.............

Bubba


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

" we deiced to only start this type thread six months before the event." 

But then it wouldn't be funny. Of course, it may not be, anyway, but it definitely wouldn't be even a week after the the previous event. 

Don't worry, JJ, in six months nobody will remember this thread, so you can recycle the title. I won't rain on your parade (because that wouldn't be funny).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No one "owns" a thread either... we can have some fun and keep everyone thinking about next year. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Greg, keep it light. But I am sure there are some tired of seeing my name in thread titles. time to rest. 
I do wonder if 1" scale live steamers would come to a GRY open house if they had a track to run on???


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

One way to find out! 

NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!



Hehehehehehehehe

Bubba


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

No excuse for Greg not to attend. He does not need a 4 wheeler as I will pick you up at the Airport as I know how much you like flying. Plus that is one less vehicle that Marty does not have to worry about parking. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm... now maybe you got something there... do they have airports in Nebraska? 

;-)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Greg, - Nebraska is Flat, just use a corn field across the street from Marty's place!!! 

he he!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You can land on most any highway.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

You could have them fly by and then parachute in....plenty of field to land in...BUT if you break a bone or get hurt there are NO hospitals close by, but his sons' have guns..if it was bad enough I am sure they wouldn't mind ceasing the pain.

Oh and there are NO airports, just a lot of grassy fields that the crop dusters use.

Bubba


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

It's after the first of the year. The way Marty is going it will be a whole new layout. Are there any "maybes" yet? 

BTW, there's a real nice county airport about a mile or so from Marty's house. 

Michael


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This get this straight,

Sept 27th to 29th, always the 4th weekend.

Simple Lawn Chair Meet.

No banquet, nothing that takes a lot of work ahead of time. No door prizes.
Kidmans will be here., Others who want to sale can clean the garage and set up tables.
Live steamers know what to do.

Thrusday the 26th will BE at Rich Snyder's for HIS Steam up. 20 mins south of us.

AND,,*****Don't use road M"*******
NO PETS
Invite any of your 1" scale friends to bring something, there is a lift table.
Stan did I miss anything?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you got it covered right well, Marty.. Good job... 

At last report, the Best Western is sold out... We're there and a wedding is booked in and there's a cancellation waiting list..


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sounds good, keep it simple. 

I might be able to head that way this year...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's Lawn Chair Meet like the shorter name.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Naw, naw,.... 

Marty's Steam-up 10th. Anny, part II..... 

He never got to his own party!!! 

Stay well Marty!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Marty if you made it The Simpletons Lawn Chair Meet, I could come.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Great John, Now if we could get the entire Southern Railroad Wing of AZ to show Up at Marty's!!!! 

Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Tell you one thing, the raised steam up tracks has little if any work or maintance needed on it. The 1" ride on just spray and mow along the track. 
The big GRR, its almost hopeless, I was out spraying and seeing all the over growth and thinking of canceling, Maybe if I made a 3ft wide strip of concrete, double main, set the buildings on it. clear out all the bushes it might be usable. Totally depressed about it. I even told Wayne to stop coming because this year with the rains , it grows faster than we can pull it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like it's time for a Garden Party. 
Price to Run; As many buckets of weeds as necessary to give Marty back his RR. 
Thanks from all who ran and shared the memories and stories.... 

Indoors changes waited on me, outdoors changes happen inspite of me. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, when I spray, the stuff dies. You need new stuff... get Bayer herbicide, will even kill Kudzu. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If I had to pull or cut weeds even on my measly 800 feet, I'd be overwhelmed also. Not to pry, but did you just let it get away from you? I have a lot of plants close in to the track and I have to stay on top of it or it's a real pain. 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets play a game
Name this location on the RR.

A









B










C










D










and E


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing to remember Greg we all get rain so no matter how or what you spray weeds are coming back. If I recall it never rains in Southern Cal so once you spray they stay dead. Not here as we have had our share of rain. I even have a hard time of keeping up with the weeding. 

I guess we could all show up at Marty's for a weed pulling party







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Hint, E was totally weed free a month ago. 
I have let it go in spots, I used 3 2 gal jugs of spray last night of grass killer, and two 2 gal jugs (pump spray bottles) of 2-4-d to keep good grasses. That is NOT encluding the rest of our 2 acres of grass. 
I'm just getting old.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Can someone say WEED WACKER!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 07 Jul 2013 10:54 AM 


If I recall it never rains in Southern Cal so once you spray they stay dead. 

I guess we could all show up at Marty's for a weed pulling party







Later RJD 



Marty,

RJ has the solution for you regarding the weeds. Just move to Southern Californy. Probably won't cost you more than 9 to 10 mill for 9 acres out here (IF you can find it!). Another couple of million for the house. Oh yeah, the property taxes another 100K per year. Sacramento has to get its piece of flesh!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 07 Jul 2013 11:10 AM 
Can someone say WEED WACKER! 
I have two, but they wreck the ties, throws the ballast and you have to pick up the remains anyway by hand.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's a combination process, clearly there are new weeds germinating, which means you also need a pre-emergent killer, like Preen. 

I realize that I am suggesting things with no regard to cost, and I appreciate that the cost might be astronomical. 

Maybe that 3 foot wide ribbon of concrete is not a bad idea! 

I sympathize with you Marty, your layout may have grown to the size that you cannot maintain it without a much larger infusion of man-hours or $$. 

I'm not a fan of whackers where you really need to control weeds, not just trim them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Y'know Marty, a couple of those locations kinda remind me of photos of the sugar cane railroads in Cuba!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, you need to talk to Andy Clarke and find out how he gets his wife to do the weeding on his humongous layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

True, but I am able to hide from Carrie very easily. 
The GREAT thing is NO sticks, leaves or new trees starting up. 
People forget what each scene looked like in the beginning.



















to now










these bushes are 5ft tall now.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Or even here.

I don't know the years since Shad changed the dates when he uploaded new computer.










to










to










The plants are now all as tall as the bridges.

Heres one from 2002, look at how small my trees was, and even bushes.










note how small the drafts are and you can see the canyon bridge from here.










note the Alberta's 










Now I can't even walk between them to get to the weeds.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have A,B,& C weeds. Now D&E are they growing on the cement? 
Dick


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a little mis planning when it came to trees and such. Should have looked for miniature items to plant on the RR. Basically that is what I have done so the RR does not get over grown. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As you said ,its back to cost, the spirea's were free so I used them. I am surrounded by fields and weeds everywhere. 
2008 was the last major stone, retaining wall, and ground cover rework. A whole summer to that alone, maybe lasted 3 years.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty

You say you can't walk between the Alberta to get to the weeds?









Maybe the Alberta aren't the only thing getting big









Pants getting a little tight around the waist maybe









Think 1 800 Jenny Craig.......

JJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Even though many of us have been in the hobby for a while and have experienced the "maintenance" portion of outdoor railroading, we don't really realize what it takes for a layout like Marty's to be ready for each Sept. get together! I have 200 ft. of track winding through a garden and I shudder when I think of the weeding that is needed and I live in town! It's inconceiveable to me how Marty does it each and every year...


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

A few years back when I first met Marty at Pomona, CA, I think one of the first things I asked him about was weed control - wondering how I could deal with it before expanding my layout outdoors. 

Of course, I don't have a vast area like Marty has, so using Amaze pre emergence granulars and Triox spray a couple of times a year has keep the whole area fairly clear. 
Now that I have arthritis, I don't know if I can continue to even do this let alone complete the layout. 

-Ted


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted 
sorry to hear about your arthritis, bummer. I always love seeing your how-to threads. 
I just need to stop crying about it and ," GET-HER-DONE!"


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Marty, 

I like your spirit to "GET-HER-DONE". 

-Ted


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have to look at this a lot


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry Ted, many of us get arthritis when we age some what..! not the easiest to live with, but it can be managed tho!! 

I have had it most of my life, never realizing just what my problems were... but today I look back and see the problem... 

Two choices here, let it take over your life - or - get out there and have fun working on the railroad. The working part is therapeutic , and takes time everyday to warm up or work up to my abilities. It just takes longer as I age more. Put the aching and hurting and stiffness are there, and for me the only way out is to keep moving and working, even hard labor as it were at times...!! this means my project - layout - has a dual purpose...build a layout to play with... & try to help me live better,.. longer!! 

Get help if you need to - don't give up on the layout tho, it may just be what you need!! a slower pace is accepted also!!!!!!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Dirk, 

From hardly being able to put my socks, shoes & shirt on in the morning. it seems like a huge jump to working on the layout. Lugging around that last 5 gallon bucket of gravel seems to have killed the shoulder after that. 
At least later in the day I can work on the cars. 
Hopefully, with treatment yet to be administered, I'll see in time if it gets better. 

Anyway, this thread is about Marty's problems, not mine, so I apologize about that, and I hope Marty finds a way to tackle the maintenance issues he is faced with. Marty is very talented, knows how to get things done fast, and I bet he will come up with a solution.

-Ted


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted 
We're all in it together. I had a 1" scale guy come visit today and again I found myself asking if there is a better way with this or that. I later showed him the GRR which is, well, sad. But I could tell he is a Live Steamer mainly, all else is secondary , nice but . It was fun. We plan to share more ideas via photos. 
He to started his own 1" RR mainly because he likes building and the challenge of it. I told him I want to try a smooth sided passenger car and that's it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about a Caboose Marty? Do you have a Caboose for the "1" ? If you make a smooth sided passenger car are you going to put lights in it? JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07 Jul 2013 10:53 AM 
Lets play a game
Name this location on the RR.

A









B










C










D










and E









Woof...I'm recalibrated. Dem is some WEEEEEEEDS!!! I'd be making a herbicide spray train....to run weekly.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No body wants to play so. 
A is far north end , 12 more feet will be a tunnel portal. 
B is dull highline just above main 1s tunnel 
C Minersville area.
D is by the gazebo where JJ had his photo of the long train. 
E is farthest south just to the right of the wood trestle .


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, you need an Old Billy Goat. 

And I'm not talking about JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rlvette on 11 Jul 2013 04:28 PM 
Marty, you need an Old Billy Goat. 

And I'm not talking about JJ 
Care full there Dinghowdy... That could be defecation of Caricature. Remember I have telapathetic powers I can derail your trains from great distances. 

Tomorrow I brew......Today I bake......And then the trains away I'll take. 


JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It has begun.... Sat ,today I burned two brush piles and mowed down 2ft tall grass in the gazebo to north loop area. what a mess ahead of me. No photos and if you don't know where I am talking about its OK. I bought 5 big bags of PREEN to put down as I weed and work the mains first.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck Marty 
Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya, that is correct-O-mundo ,... 

2 foot tall grass and still growing - what has not gone to seed already... 

Dropped off My 'weed-eater' for it's summer tune-up.... 
then I'm off to the races cutting weeds for hours on end when I have time and energy... 

That could slow down other projects tho, darn... 

No place to walk tho with out some clean-up here, so I must ..... 

- keep Your head above water Marty!! It'll look better soon enough,... 

Dirk


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I guess I will UN-pack from last year and do laundry and get ready for this year









JJ


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmm, maybe I will show up with the wife. Scary, huh? 
LAO


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday I checked to see if they still had my reservation at the Best Western. They still have me. We have retired and are in the process of buying a home in Carl Junction, Mo. Home has a big enough backyard for railroad.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 04 Aug 2013 06:46 PM 
Hmmmm, maybe I will show up with the wife. Scary, huh? 
LAO 
Wife would be OK, Larry.. The other half would be the real scary part...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 04 Aug 2013 07:40 PM 
Posted By Ltotis on 04 Aug 2013 06:46 PM 
Hmmmm, maybe I will show up with the wife. Scary, huh? 
LAO 
Wife would be OK, Larry.. The other half would be the real scary part...








Agreed Stan, there is not enough fresh air in the great outdoors if Larry is there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Larry 
Come on down to Marty's We'll sit on the stone fence and talk of box cars, Flat Cars, Tank Cars and cabeese....JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure would like to get there some year. This year I have a 50th high school class reunion (Boy! But I am getting old!) around that same time - so the PTO gets used for that. 

If I ever get there, I will most likely be haunting the steam tracks. I'm beginning to realize that not having to clean track really spoils a person! 

Best wishes, 
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave you can hang out on either track, ain't no rail cleanin' fer batteties, heck we should have 'spoiled' you long ago! 

I'd like to make it there at least once, if not to run trains, then for the bs'n with friends. 

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

John; 

Yeah, I know about the batteries. I have just accumulated too many units in 28 years to economically convert them to batteries. (A trailing battery car works for many locomotives, but trolleys and small rail cars won't work for that technique.) I may have to "thin the herd" as I get more interested in the little steamers. Right now nobody is buying the stuff I have on consignment at my local hobby store, and I have no interest in going the ebay/etc. route. I'll probably hang on to the trolleys, most of my Brandywine & Gondor RR stuff, and anything I built from scratch or bashed heavily. 

I have yet to burn my fingers. Guess I just acquired too many careful habits running full sized steamers. Dispite the unsinged fingers, I am having fun. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Scary part is if Larry wears the speedo.







Guess every one can bring a weed eater and help clear th RR for runing. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeap, see I just got home and ate, 7:26. I have two insurance claims to write out, couple bills to get out and tomorrow is end of pay period for the guys. I just can't get out to pull weeds. I told the club guy who is coming the 25th that the steam up loop and 1" scale is ready and running, but the big layout may only have one loop going. 
Life is going by toooo fast.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

boy do I hear you Marty 
dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pulling weeds? How come no roundup? 

Pulling weeds does not kill them, and the places you have shown in the last few pictures could certainly be sprayed. 

I do feel sorry that you have so much work, but when I get in that situation, I look for more efficient ways to control stuff.. my house backs up to a canyon and the weeds come marching up to try to invade my back yard... roundup has saved me endless hours of pulling weeds, and I've set up the right of way so I can spray along it.

Unless I'm crazy (which is a distinct possibility) you have a lot more room around the rails than I do. 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

This thread brings up the age old question










How many weeds could a weed wacker wack 

if a weed wacker could wack weeds









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Had about 80 people from the NE/IA mixed train club, and guys from the Rivercity club helping us. Two of the mains on the GRR was working great after no use for almost a year. 1" ran good, I let some young guys run it . just getting geared up for Sept. Sold one short passenger train today.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear Marty. 

Glad the rails are still in place.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Concrete roadbed has proven its worth time and time again. I read on one 1.5" scale club web page that there is always track maintance to do. I thought, poor old guys. So closed minded.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What Marty said. 

Wish I could attend Dude!

PS, I tend to let nature take its course, and (every few weeks) just bite the bullet, crawl around and pull weeds.

My wife has been lecturing me on Roundup for 3 years. Too expensive, I say.

Been crawling and pulling.

When I was on a business trip about 4 weeks ago, she sprayed half my layout, as a surprise.

There's still no weeds growing there.

I owe her big time.

Thanks for reminding me Greg.

===>Cliffy


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get Roundup type stuff in other brands for cheaper. Same ingredients. Pronto is one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

32 DAYS


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

32? Are you sure? I get 24 (25 yesterday). The 21st, right?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 27 Aug 2013 11:54 AM 
32? Are you sure? I get 24 (25 yesterday). The 21st, right? Tom...

Nope...... Sept 27, 28 & 29..... If you show up on the 21st, you'll be right in the middle of the Apple Festival...









Marty's is always the 4th weekend... Apple Festival is the 3rd..


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

Do you have an unloading ramp so I can get my 1" loco out of the back of my van and on to your track. Weighs around 250-275 so not easily picked up. It is battery powered.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

30 DAYS


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 27 Aug 2013 04:36 PM 
Marty 

Do you have an unloading ramp so I can get my 1" loco out of the back of my van and on to your track. Weighs around 250-275 so not easily picked up. It is battery powered. 

Yes, lift table.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

28 days


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I plan on coming. There are still some complications though. 
JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

26 DAYS


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ ,you coming early? or coming up with anyone?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Sep 2013 10:05 AM 
JJ ,you coming early? or coming up with anyone? 



I am coming alone 

I will be there Tuesday night or Wednesday morning 


I might leave Sunday Like Stan. 


JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We arrive Wednesday..

Leave Monday morning..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Clarification of the post above.... 

Leave home Sunday, arrive Nebraska City Wednesday, depart Nebraska City Monday morning..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Somehow I think you should have to pay Marty extra for putting up wtih you and JJ that many days


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I must clarify too. 

I am talking leaving for Marty's Sunday too 

Hey Uppy Stan and I are there to add color to the event 

JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Mary and I are now booked. We will be there sometime Friday. Flying to K.C. and driving up from there. Back to K.C. on Sunday for some barbecue at Jack Stacks.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The "other" Rodney was kind enough to come by and help with weeds Sat, so this week I plan to build the ramp back to the main 1 from the highline so it will be complete. By 27th.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You going to have something across the Minersville gap where you took the dirt out ?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

There is a new bridge across Minersville. The only place you won't be able to run is the high line.
No bridge on the North end, unless we get something across there gap.
Some of us are going down the 14th to help clean up, maybe we can get something built. 

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the info Don. 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty may still have concrete but I bet you still need to x-level if not then you never check.. Not all that maintenance free. Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Was down to Marty's for clean up. About 20 people showed up.
Looking pretty good. Marty has a little cement work on the high 
line then it should be up and running.

Don


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 14 Sep 2013 11:12 AM 
Marty may still have concrete but I bet you still need to x-level if not then you never check.. Not all that maintenance free. Later RJD 
My Concrete is well over 10 years old.


I have not done a thing to it.

I have neglected the layout for long periods of time and all I done was cut back the weeds and ran trains.

My biggest problem is sun rotted ties.

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

LET IT BE KNOWN, that this event is held and made possible by the Rivercity Railroaders club. 
As Don said, so many have helped through out this year. They talked me into it. 
And I would challenge anyone who runs to point out problems with the 14 plus years old of some old concrete roadbed. 
Once the 1" is complete, it will be back to the G..... 
Thank you to such a GREAT CLUB and friends of the club. 
Carrie just informed me that they was talking today and Sat afternoon will be a pot-luck here.
plus ,JJ here is the new approach from the highline.








simple easy and fast. come down onto main 1 around to the elevator and back up to the highline.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looking great! club must have busted there you know what. 
Dick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Is this possible? 
"Once the 1" is complete, it will be back to the G..... " 

Has any layout ever been done? 
Well until done in, of course. 

You are a bell weather for the hobby, we pray this is true. 
Great progress. 

John


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I heard that there is a special charge going into effect this year for Marty's Thingy:










Don't worry JJ, ... you are exempt.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

As of tonight, the Highline is 10:8 . "A fully operational death star."


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
Whats the grade on that new connection?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We plan to bring a full trailer as usual. If we can include something anyone has some interest in please let us know we will bring along if possible.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's JJ?
No countdown for a week now. He ok? Looks like there might be a new restaurant at the old Nebraska Depot. Pioneers Bar and Grill.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

He OK, Paul.... Just busier than all get out with a stubborn press install...........

He needed a bigger sledge hammer....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan,
See you at Marty's.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm putting that place on my list of places to eat. 

The serve rib eye steaks, fried shrimp, BBQ chicken, surf n turf sandwich (?), rueben sandwiches, burgers, wings, onion rings, chicken fried steak...and wine....but BEST OF ALL, they deliver on Saturday's!!!!! I'm not sure what they deliver...but they say the do.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its my fault, I asked JJ to not count down, it was STRESSING ME OUT!!!!!!!! 
The club has made the RR look good tho. I mowed all the yards today. 
I just don't know how I used to do it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 21 Sep 2013 06:56 PM 
{snip}
I just don't know how I used to do it. 
Marty , I think the problem is you're getting farther and farther away from the original date of entry...... 

At least I think that's what it is... I can't remember that far back... Just ask JJ.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be 68 years in Nov since my date of Entry..... Lucky I got Youngens around to do the heavy lifting. This press install took the tar out of me how every I felt better the next day. 

It is about 3 Am AZ time. I just got back from Wall Mart. Had to get bottles of Water, Orange Juice , and some Cranberry Juice, Plus some snacks for the trip. 

I will load the truck tomorrow and leave early Monday Morning. 

Wait till you get to the point where you Sleep all day and are Up all night. Right now I am some where in-between.

By the time I get back weather should be just right to do some work on the Layout. 

The Good Fair Bruce left me 6 more 12 ton loads of dirt while I was in Lake Havasu City Putting in that press.

Guess I am going to have to put the backhoe across the drive when I leave for Marty's 

I don't need no more dirt. 


JJ

P S Marty Don't read this 

It 's 5 days


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll be heading out for Marty's at Noon today............ 

About 15 hours ahead of JJ.... That way we're safe...









Hope to stop and see Ron and Holly Senek in Grand Junction tomorrow night..


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Better keep your eye on the rear view mirror while at those stop lights. 

We all know how JJ can sneak up on you.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Not to worry.....If Stan is navigating They will have made so many U turns they will be on another block going the other way.....Remember on our KC trip we made so many U Turns Gloria Garman got car sick and threw up on my Dashboard......JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Any other vendors coming to Marty's?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 22 Sep 2013 11:31 AM 
Any other vendors coming to Marty's? 

its BYOS,, bring your own sale stuff.. Kidmans and not sure who else. Also there is lots of parking if you go up to the big shop, head south ,cross the tracks and find a spot.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty it was fun last year and really enjoyed it but with another event the same weekend I sadly will not be seeing everyone. 

So the other live steamers should be able to keep the sparkies entertained.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm bringing quite a bit of stuff to sell. Rolling stock, my scratchbuilt 1/29 Challenger, the D&H Shark I made and some MTH cars/etc.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll be there, not to sell but just to enjoy good company and run trains. If you need any of the CR or RCS products, the Kidman's will be fully stocked. I'll have our New Remote Trackside Switch Control (RTSC) on display in conjunction with our New RailLinx TX for everyone to test drive. I'm also bringing several locos to sell, some with complete systems (RailLinx, Revolution and QSI) ready to run. 

If anyone needs something special that you would like me to bring, send me an email at [email protected] 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ALSO the swimming pool is down, should be lots of parking, just watch out for marked new trees and train track. 
Mark, we'll miss you.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT! No swimming?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

_"WHAT! No swimming?"_

You guys in pool swimming, it wouldn't be pretty but I'm still laughing thinking about it







Some things are just not meant to be or to be seen








Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

We will be leaving on Wednesday morning. Arrive later that day. We are retired now so maybe we will go home on Monday. No railroad at home to run on so this will be my fix till I design a new railroad after we get the house in order after moving to Missouri.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 22 Sep 2013 10:05 AM 
Not to worry.....If Stan is navigating They will have made so many U turns they will be on another block going the other way.....Remember on our KC trip we made so many U Turns Gloria Garman got car sick and threw up on my Dashboard......JJ 
It's so very interesting the my Maggy Magellan directed me straight to the Best Western in Cortez, CO just like I asked her to.... Gloria Garman gets so confuzzzzed...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 22 Sep 2013 09:20 PM 
Posted By John J on 22 Sep 2013 10:05 AM 
Not to worry.....If Stan is navigating They will have made so many U turns they will be on another block going the other way.....Remember on our KC trip we made so many U Turns Gloria Garman got car sick and threw up on my Dashboard......JJ 
It's so very interesting the my Maggy Magellan directed me straight to the Best Western in Cortez, CO just like I asked her to.... Gloria Garman gets so confuzzzzed... 



Well I have it on good authority that Maggy Magellan has filed a grievance with the GPS union concerning Cruel and Unusual Punishment. I have not read the whole report but it does mention going in circles....

Besides Maggy Magellan's sister was a " Only Child" 

JJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OK 

It is about 6:15 AZ time 

I am about out the door 

Need to get Ice and gas up. 

I will be on my way to Marty's 

JJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well JJ drive wild and wreckless. oh and want pics. 
dick


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, if you are coming across Neb on I-80, stop by for a minute.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Out the door tomorrow AM


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

On the way to Marty's... Beauty in the Colorado high country after an early fall storm...




















Stopped by Ron and Holly Senek's great layout in Grand Junction... Ron has posted many videos and images...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks really nice like always along I-70. 
Thanks for posting Stan. 
Be safe and have a good trip.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you Stan. Keep the pics. coming 
Dick


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you all have a wonderful time at Marty's... Unfortunately, Jane and I will not make it this year... 

Travel safe....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Andy 
I just asked Carrie about your open house in Oct, she works, I was hoping maybe to find someone to ride up with.


----------



## Dooley (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be leaving Missouri Friday morning, I am bringing a pile of parts to attempt to build a Android phone remote for a locomotive, can't seem to find the time to do it at home  


See you all there,

-John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry we missed it, Jerry.... Came by way late....


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I should get to Marty's about 6pm on Friday.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I got here last night. About 7 PM Had a nice trip. Did most of it with the AC off and the windows down. 

I woke up about 1 am AZ time went out and washed the bugs off truck and got a cup of coffee 

You know what Nebraska City is like at 3 AM? The cops had a van cornered by Valentinois Pizza. Other than that think Deserted 



JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 25 Sep 2013 03:04 AM 
I got here last night. About 7 PM Had a nice trip. Did most of it with the AC off and the windows down. 

I woke up about 1 am AZ time went out and washed the bugs off truck and got a cup of coffee 

You know what Nebraska City is like at 3 AM? The cops had a van cornered by Valentinois Pizza. Other than that think Deserted 



JJ *** Your in town already? I woke up 3 AM or so . I felt a movement in the force. That was YOU.. Call me tomorrow. We will be roofing. Shop is ready , bring your stuff out.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Alas, we will not be able to attend this year but everyone have a great time and post pics!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a plan Marty... We arrived late last night so we'll head down to see what we can do. If the shop is set up, we'll start filling it.... 

Henson and Reba should be in about 2 this afternoon... 

Anything else we can do??????


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Jane and I leaving campground in MO soon, projected arrival in NE city mid afternoon. Hope to see you all soon 

Jerry


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Mary and I will be leaving Oklahoma City Thursday morning and should arrive in Nebraska City around 3:00 P.M. We are staying at the Lied Lodge Thu, Fri, and Sat nights. Looking forward to seeing everyone again this year ... drive safe and watch out for JJ!
Bob


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bob, my wife and I are staying at the Lied Lodge also, first time for that one, first time for my wife coming. She plans on dropping me off and sightseeing. Maybe I can catch a ride sometimes? 
Jerry


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerry,
Sounds like a good plan. Thursday is our anniversary so we will be out doing dinner, wine tasting, and other non-railroad stuff after we get into town. On Friday she plans on doing shopping/sightseeing stuff while I play trains. Also probably on Saturday except during the pot-luck. We can figure out the logistics either Thursday evening or Friday morning.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Went to Mary's this morning for Breakfast.....I was a alone....Miss Andy C and friends. 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet
Jim Stapleton

the first engine to run this year and first visiting engine on the 1" scale.









And its not even Friday.


OH, and thank you Holly for the cookies. love them.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

What's the weather forecast for Sat/Sun?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 26 Sep 2013 12:32 PM 
Dr Rivet
Jim Stapleton

the first engine to run this year and first visiting engine on the 1" scale.









And its not even Friday.


OH, and thank you Holly for the cookies. love them.


How cool is this?!!! I didn't know my 1.5" Baldwin Electric gave birth to a "little one"!









Jim, tell me more about your engine.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barne Jerry... latest from Weather Bug as of 3:50 CDT.... Friday 86/60 Wind SSE 15-25 Saturdsay 50% chance of T-Storm in the morning clearing by noon... Hi 70 low 47...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Running at Richard Snyder's... Well mostly.....

Couple of short videos and then and then and then........ cursor down..... mustn't disturb a sleeping bear.. 

Terry's SD70




My RDC's




Sleeping bear


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm video show up in normal editing and in preview but not in the regular post.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope someone wakes JJ in time for dinner.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

We had a great time at Richards. I ran my LS Forney, tho did have trouble with 30 kn winds, blew out flame a few times. Then ran my new FA1.
Met nice folks, great lunch, thanks Mary and Richard!
And if someone will refresh me with the insert photos code I will post some photos

Jerry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 26 Sep 2013 03:40 PM 
We had a great time at Richards. I ran my LS Forney, tho did have trouble with 30 kn winds, blew out flame a few times. Then ran my new FA1.
Met nice folks, great lunch, thanks Mary and Richard!
And if someone will refresh me with the insert photos code I will post some photos

Jerry


Jerry no code just copy and paste












Dick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

YA, I think JJ forgot to reset his watch... 
He was early for breakfast. 

All alone.....mmmm! 


Dirk


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A few shots of Richard's steamup on Thursday










The steamup bay










My Forney on the trestle

Hot but very nice day


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard he had ribs for dinner, but I had to go see two customers about jobs. If I had known that I would have seen them another time.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

AND the beef brisket for lunch was some of the best I have ever had.....a fine host!

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 26 Sep 2013 03:16 PM 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm video show up in normal editing and in preview but not in the regular post. Stan

Embed works fine as long as you manually edit the src=[/b] attribute (see arrow #1) and put the http:[/b] (see arrow #2) back in the URL address that YouTube decided to leave out of the code they now provide.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

The lunch alone was worth the drive! Richard has one on the nicest layouts around.
Thanks to Richard and Mary for a great time.

Don


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for correcting that, Steve... I'll make sure that is inserted for the nest videos... Thanks again...


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

And you asked for the local weather report: 

Rained about 1:30 am in AZ, early this morning - heading East. 
A dark grey cloud bank, low and capping our mountains currently. 

Special Report: stay tuned to your weather radios! 
Of note : MARTY - Stay well this year!!!! 

ALL have Fun....Dirk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirk 
thanks , is was windy but nice today, I think rain will miss us.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

I wish I could be with you all. 

Have fun. 

David


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

David, we wish you could be to, but get well, there's always next year.....


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty is that mean that i still may have chance to get there only 1300 miles? "there's always next year" 
Dick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a incident last night. Even though it involved one of my rolling stock I had nothing to do with it and I had no remote in my hands. 
I was not at the controls 

JJ


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, Then I guess your blaming on Stan or Rex...LOL


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure JJ 

Bet you had your remote in your pocket using it.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 28 Sep 2013 01:29 AM 
There was a incident last night. Even though it involved one of my rolling stock I had nothing to do with it and I had no remote in my hands. 
I was not at the controls 

JJ Oh no..............the humanity..........................


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What??? A huge Manatee sited in de Nile? Can't we just talk trains?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Sep 2013 09:41 AM 
What??? A huge Manatee sited in de Nile? Can't we just talk trains? 

?????


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd bet JJ lost last car in his train on the main line and left it there, next train came and crashed. 
Dick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By rlvette on 28 Sep 2013 10:17 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Sep 2013 09:41 AM 
What??? A huge Manatee sited in de Nile? Can't we just talk trains? 

????? After JJ's denial of involvement, I believe Gary posted 'Oh The Humanity' ... MIK used to say 'Oh the huge Manatee' I combined the two..... now laugh dammmmit


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Sep 2013 06:11 PM 
Posted By rlvette on 28 Sep 2013 10:17 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Sep 2013 09:41 AM 
What??? A huge Manatee sited in de Nile? Can't we just talk trains? 

????? After JJ's denial of involvement, I believe Gary posted 'Oh The Humanity' ... MIK used to say 'Oh the huge Manatee' I combined the two..... now laugh dammmmit

John,

There's just no sense of humor here anymore....................


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

It had to do with a runaway Eggliner. I am not going to name names, but you had one of the two named, and it was not me, if that helps Thanks, Rex[/b]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was two more incident s of which I am not guilty. I did not have a remote in my possession. UPPY JR tired to get me to hold his so they could take a pictures but that ruse failed. 

There is document proof of my non involvement . 


JJ 

PS We had a great day Saturday. I really enjoyed myself. Got to talk to a lot of friends.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a great, great time with train friends at Marty's... A whole lot of fun running, just a bit of rain, a lot of great conversations and a whole lot of time for food.... 

I even had a chance to run the Eggliner Caterpillar with the "For Sale" sign on it. Max was even cheering it on as you can hear in the background....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like you all are having a good time. You can bet if JJ is anywhere in site things are going to happen. Now I just hope Rex did not run through any more switches. Yep would have liked to made the trip this year but commited to going to Myrtle Beach and run some trains there. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 28 Sep 2013 07:49 PM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Sep 2013 06:11 PM 
Posted By rlvette on 28 Sep 2013 10:17 AM 
Posted By Totalwrecker on 28 Sep 2013 09:41 AM 
What??? A huge Manatee sited in de Nile? Can't we just talk trains? 

????? After JJ's denial of involvement, I believe Gary posted 'Oh The Humanity' ... MIK used to say 'Oh the huge Manatee' I combined the two..... now laugh dammmmit

John,

There's just no sense of humor here anymore....................









Guys, I have a sence of humor. This one just went over my head.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought I was going to make it back down to Marty's Sunday. Guess not 
Hope everyone has a safe trip home! See ya next year? 

Don


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

"Guys, I have a sence of humor. This one just went over my head." 
Hey Randy,

This Manatee "thing" is a kind of inside joke (AND it grew legs!) that goes back a lot of years on this forum.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty did say there will be one next year. Like this one, simpler, no banquet/etc. Just get together and have fun. Last weekend in Sept. I had fun, and if you get a chance see the windmill factory museum downtown.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Next year is already marked on my calendar. I sure miss being there.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Here are a few pics from Marty's


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

A few more pics.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Another great event. Here are some photos from Saturday


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Videos on the 1 inch line...

Mike Reilley on a roll....



Jim Stapleton getting ready for my run.... 





On the 1 inch layout...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Marty needs to install training wheels on the flat car for us wide glides


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Poor Mikey. He's now earned his own position in Stan's and JJ's exclusive club.
















So Stan, how do you like ride-on scale? do we mayhaps have a new convert?







I was half expecting you to rear-end Marty's train. hehehe


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh what fun we had. 

JJ


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Good job on the pictures Robby and Stan!!!! We had a Great time and good sales.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight.... I had a blast running the ride on stuff... Maybe JJ and I will have to build something for next year...









However....... I would hope to gain a bit more respect running the larger scale. This year's mandate was that Jim Carter was to run his Hospital Train BEHIND my trains...... Just in case..... 

I just don't get no respect.... no respect at all...


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't we though JJ, everything was so relating. Thanks Marty & Carrie and also to the River City Club wonderful job.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah Stan, you and JJ have gains a status much greater than respect. 

Some would call you two Railroad Terrorist. 

But most of us would just call you two, Railroad Daredevils!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last of the riders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjU7gLZT3M&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Sep 2013 01:58 PM 
Last of the riders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjU7gLZT3M&feature=player_detailpage

......................................................................................
Here ya go Marty..














That's a neat video of J.J. He looks very happy and at home riding the rails. 
Tks for post the photo's and video all.. Looks like a real nice time all had..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Sep 2013 01:58 PM 
Last of the riders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjU7gLZT3M&feature=player_detailpage
Great job﻿ of editing, Marty.... Never a hint of a crash..... not even one.....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Sep 2013 01:58 PM 
Last of the riders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjU7gLZT3M&feature=player_detailpage
Marty,

Just exactly how many NEW converts did you recruit this weekend for the "ride-on" stuff. Looked like some big grins on those folks!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, maybe you can e-mail me how to type up the link to make the video show up. then I will write it down this time. 
Gary, they have to get through the "fear factor" first.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Sep 2013 04:34 PM 

..............they have to get through the "fear factor" first.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty, your right. That first lap was a bit frighting, just getting the hang of it. But the second was fun! Thanks to you for installing, Dr Rivets for bringing his equipment and giving me the confidence to try it and to Carrie for taking pics so I can show kids and grandkids that I am not to have fun riding the rails. 

Had a great time running and visiting with old friends and making new ones. 

Looking forward to 2014! 

Dale


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 27 Sep 2013 12:08 AM 

attribute (see arrow #1) and put the http:[/b] (see arrow #2) back in the URL address that YouTube decided to leave out of the code they now provide.









Embed works fine as long as you manually edit the src=[/b]










Marty....... Just add the http: after the src=' as above...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 30 Sep 2013 09:56 PM 
Posted By SteveC on 27 Sep 2013 12:08 AM 

attribute (see arrow #1) and put the http:[/b] (see arrow #2) back in the URL address that YouTube decided to leave out of the code they now provide.









Embed works fine as long as you manually edit the src=[/b]












Marty....... Just add the http: after the src=' as above... 

..............................................................................................................................................

Or also can just check the box old embed code if your video shows it and copy and paste it in U-tube box from the tool bar..

Share this video Embed Email [*]







Facebook [*]







Twitter [*]







Google+ [*]







Blogger [*]







reddit [*]







tumblr. [*]







Pinterest [*]








StumbleUpon [*]







Ð'ÐšÐ¾Ð½Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÑ‚Ðµ [*]







LinkedIn [/list]

Start at: 



Video size:







420 Ã— 315 420 Ã— 315 480 Ã— 360 640 Ã— 480 960 Ã— 720 Custom size Ã— 
[*] Show suggested videos when the video finishes [*] Enable privacy-enhanced mode [?] [*] Use old embed code [?] [/list]



[*][*][*]Then you can also drag the right bottom corner of the video before submit to make it a larger size video if like to a 640 X 480 or 800 X 600. [*]Also, can use u-tube to set your size using the video size box. [*]This way we don't have to type anything. Just copy and paste. Just another way that Steve C. showed me long time ago if video has old embed code box to ck..








[/list]


----------



## biglakemarv (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Carrie and Mary for hosting a GREAT MEET!
Thanks to all of you Great Guys for welcoming a newbie.
I was brought into this world by Dr Cedarleaf and 68 years later my SOO engine was repaired by another "Cedarleaf". Thank you!
Stan you were like a good deodorant....you fixed everything that went wrong for everyone.
BIG LAKE MARV - SOO


----------



## biglakemarv (Oct 1, 2013)

Correction...Thanks Carrie & Marty! 
Big Lake Marv - SOO


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By noelw on 01 Oct 2013 12:23 AM 
Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 30 Sep 2013 09:56 PM 
Posted By SteveC on 27 Sep 2013 12:08 AM 

attribute (see arrow #1) and put the http:[/b] (see arrow #2) back in the URL address that YouTube decided to leave out of the code they now provide.









Embed works fine as long as you manually edit the src=[/b]












Marty....... Just add the http: after the src=' as above... 

..............................................................................................................................................

Or also can just check the box old embed code if your video shows it and copy and paste it in U-tube box from the tool bar..

Share this video Embed Email [*]







Facebook [*]







Twitter [*]







Google+ [*]







Blogger [*]







reddit [*]







tumblr. [*]







Pinterest [*]







StumbleUpon [*]







Ð'ÐšÐ¾Ð½Ñ‚Ð°ÐºÑ‚Ðµ [*]







LinkedIn [/list]

Start at: 



Video size:







420 Ã— 315 420 Ã— 315 480 Ã— 360 640 Ã— 480 960 Ã— 720 Custom size Ã— 
[*] Show suggested videos when the video finishes [*] Enable privacy-enhanced mode [?] [*] Use old embed code [?] [/list]



[*][*][*]Then you can also drag the right bottom corner of the video before submit to make it a larger size video if like to a 640 X 480 or 800 X 600. [*]Also, can use u-tube to set your size using the video size box. [*]This way we don't have to type anything. Just copy and paste. Just another way that Steve C. showed me long time ago if video has old embed code box to ck..








[/list]
HOLY MOLLY!!!!!!

This really makes me want to try imbedding a video.

GRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a ball at Marty's this year...again. The layout changes were plentiful...especially for someone also building a ride on layout. Offensive trees...removed. New terminal building. Revised train shop layout. New train storage shelving. A new canyon. A new bridge...and it has the vista that Marty imagined. The view from the new end of the canyon towards sunset is dramatic with the light filtering through the canyon. 

I felt that the whole event was easier and that folks were much more at ease...especially Stan and Carrie. I didn't miss the "events" from prior years at all...the banquet, the photograph. Each night groups of folks would just get together to eat...no pre-planning was required...nor logistics. We did get about 40 of us all together for dinner at one restaurant...and probably generated two weeks income for the couple running the restaurant. The food was good but the camaraderie was better.

I wanted to thank all that participating in making this happen...especially Carrie and Marty for putting up with all of us and to the folks from the River City Railroad Club who really did a great job in getting the roadbed and track "tuned up" for operations...and to Stan and JJ for getting there early to help do the set up.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 01 Oct 2013 12:13 PM 
I had a ball at Marty's this year...again. The layout changes were plentiful...especially for someone also building a ride on layout. Offensive trees...removed. New terminal building. Revised train shop layout. New train storage shelving. A new canyon. A new bridge...and it has the vista that Marty imagined. The view from the new end of the canyon towards sunset is dramatic with the light filtering through the canyon. 

I felt that the whole event was easier and that folks were much more at ease...especially Stan and Carrie. I didn't miss the "events" from prior years at all...the banquet, the photograph. Each night groups of folks would just get together to eat...no pre-planning was required...nor logistics. We did get about 40 of us all together for dinner at one restaurant...and probably generated two weeks income for the couple running the restaurant. The food was good but the camaraderie was better.

I wanted to thank all that participating in making this happen...especially Carrie and Marty for putting up with all of us and to the folks from the River City Railroad Club who really did a great job in getting the roadbed and track "tuned up" for operations...and to Stan and JJ for getting there early to help do the set up. 


And we have to add Henson Tittle and Terry Jackson to the early setup crew as well.... Yes, Mike... You hit it right nicely.... It was a grand time.... The River City guys ad gals really made the difference....


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 01 Oct 2013 09:30 AM 
[*][/list]
HOLY MOLLY!!!!!!

This really makes me want to try imbedding a video.

GRRRRRRRRRRRR
............................................................. 
I'm with you all the way.. To bad just can't copy and paste a video in the post, hit submit and it in.. 

But what has been posted sure looks like a good time at Martys and hope theres more photo and videos to come.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 30 Sep 2013 03:12 PM 
Posted By NTCGRR on 30 Sep 2013 01:58 PM 
Last of the riders.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqjU7gLZT3M&feature=player_detailpage
Great job﻿ of editing, Marty.... Never a hint of a crash..... not even one.....






























Are you insinuating that there is a cover up here









I am apauled

JJ


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan...I knew I didn't have the full story. Thanks for posting the fix. I heard the story about how all that stuff got moved from JJ...but didn't know "who" besides you and him.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikey.... Only the Shadow knows.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty Do you know where Max is ?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry, Max pees like a girl.


----------

